# Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?



## anguilla (27. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin gerade bei den Vorbereitungen für meinen Aerö-Urlaub in einer Woche...

Beim Zusammensuchen der Ausrüstung merke ich, das ich gar keine Wirbel mehr habe. Muss also neue kaufen. Ich hatte bisher immer mit Sovik gefischt, nur leider, z.B. in Norwegen, auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Deshalb meine Frage an Euch, welche Wirbel fischt ihr (Marke, Größe, usw...) ?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Danke schonmal vorab! :m


----------



## ChristophL (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Wenn es um Spinner geht, dann nehme ich immer kugelgelagerte Wirbel.

Mit den "ball bearing cross lock" von Berkley habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens reicht 1 Wirbel.

Gut an den Wirbeln ist, dass sie auch bei starkem Zug noch sauber laufen - lange halten, sind aber etwas frickelig zu öffnen.

Grösse: Kommt halt drauf an was du für Schnur und Montagen verwendest.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## anguilla (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Ich meine jetzt speziell auf das Meerforellenfischen abgestimmt, also Spinnfischen mit Blinkern und Wobblern. 
D.h., es wird sicher in etwa eine Größe verwendet.


----------



## Blauortsand (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Habe diverse durchgetestet bin aber immer wieder bei den Soviks gelandet meist in Größe 8 oder 10!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Jau!!!

Es gibt wohl nix besseres.

Vor Nachbauten muß ich allerdings warnen mir sind schon zweimal Wirbel von Spro gebrochen. Lustigerweise mit Hechten daran. Ich war ziemlich sauer.

Gruß Uli


----------



## darth carper (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Sovik und Berkley Cross Lok gehören zu den besten Wirbeln. Empfehlen kann ich auch noch die Modelle von Rosco.
Leider ist der Berkley Wirbel nicht salzwasserfest und muß daher häufiger ausgetauscht werden.

Übrigens sind die Balzer Kopien des Sovik sehr gut. Ich habe mir die mal zum Pilken gekauft, weil das Original ausverkauft war.
Beim Angeln hat man aber keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Beim Spinnfischen verwende ich die Duo Lock Snaps,die nicht nur eine hohe Tragkraft haben, sondern auch die Gefahr des Verkanten des Köders im Karabiner und der drauffolgende Köderverlust minimieren.Zudem spielen Wobbler,Jerks&co in der Runden Form des Karabiners einfach lebhafter.
Zu kriegen unter anderem hier http://mds-onlineshop.de oder bei ussat.Bei ussat ists vielleicht aber en bischen teurer:q 

Gruß Raubfisch_angler


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Sovik Größe 10


----------



## HAL9000 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Ich bevorzuge auch den Berkley Cross-Snap und den Solvik.Beide in Größe 8 & 10.
Gruß Thor


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

ich hab auch schon einiges getestet,  bin aber bei den Soviks geblieben, auch wenn diese etwas Teuer sind. Noch nie aufgegangen oder gebrochen oder änliches mit passiert. Für mich ist jeder Mefo-Biss echt Wertvoll(da diese ja sowieso selten sind  ) will ich den Fisch bestimmt nicht wegen einem "billigwirbel" verlieren.


----------



## Maddin (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*



			
				anguilla schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bisher immer mit Sovik gefischt, nur leider, z.B. in Norwegen, auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt


Hi, 
was waren denn das für schlechte Erfahrungen? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Ansonsten....Sovik rules |supergri


----------



## anguilla (28. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten! :m

Werd wohl bei Sovik bleiben!

Zu den schlechten Erfahrungen:

Beim Pilken in Norge hatten wir speziell auf Köhler Aussteiger, die den ganzen Pilker mitgenommen haben! Der Sovik-Wirbel war dabei geschlossen!
Also haben die Fische im Drill den Pilker aus dem geschlossenen Wirbel gedreht!
Ausserdem hat mir ein gut 90er Dorsch einen großen Sovik bereits aufgebogen!


----------



## peter II (6. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Hallo,
vielleicht weiss jemand wo ich den ORGINAL-Sovik in etwas größerer Anzahl( ich dachte da an 100 Stück) seriös beziehen kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Moin Peter II,

z.B.hier:http://80.237.203.121/shop/product_info.php/products_id/357/cPath///sovik-hochleistungswirbel.html
oder hier:
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=48&products_id=775

Bei Angel-Domäne hab ich noch nie bestellt, keine Ahnung ob die seriös sind|supergri 

Für Vögler kann ich garantieren, 100% "wasserdicht" :m


----------



## JunkieXL (6. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wirbel beim Spinnfischen?*

Raplla Wirbel hab ich in der 8kg Größe sind extra für Kunstköder hergestellt 10 Stück kosten 2.65 und die sind einfach super!


----------

